# Account fluctuations after position closed



## david27 (28 July 2009)

I recently closed a position on the AUD/US using CMC however my account still fluctuates even though the position has been closed and there are no other positions open. Can anyone tell me why and when will it stop?


----------



## awg (28 July 2009)

*Re: Fluctuations after position closed*



david27 said:


> I recently closed a position on the AUD/US using CMC however my account still fluctuates even though the position has been closed and there are no other positions open. Can anyone tell me why and when will it stop?




I imagine CMC staff can, do they have 24hr support by phone or msg-chat?

I would certainly contact them


----------



## professor_frink (28 July 2009)

*Re: Fluctuations after position closed*



david27 said:


> I recently closed a position on the AUD/US using CMC however my account still fluctuates even though the position has been closed and there are no other positions open. Can anyone tell me why and when will it stop?




if you make a trade on the AUDUSD, then the p/l on the trade will be in USD. Even though you have closed the trade, having the p/l in a USD will mean the account balance can still move when the USD moves. You can stop this from happening by converting the p/l on the trade back to AUD.


----------



## david27 (28 July 2009)

Thanx for the quick reply. So how exactly do I convert the p/l back to AUD?


----------



## david27 (28 July 2009)

Never mind I found it. Just have to go to balance conversion ticket under the trading tab. I don't see why CMC just doesn't automatically convert it for you. Anyway thanx for the help guys, much appreciated.


----------

